# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  О фамилиях

## gRomoZeka

'Ske' or 'sko' in Russian surnames don't have any meaning. Most likely this is a part of the surname where the root of the word meets the traditional endings '-ov' or '-ev' (Leskov, Peskov, etc.).  
This topic about Russian last names will help: http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=8252

----------


## wanja

Give us an example, plz.

----------


## TATY

This is a really (Edited out. L.) question because you've devided and isolated part of the surname which doesn't on its own mean anything 
I could say what does the -bj- mean in the word "Subject. It means nothing, if you want to divide the word properly it's sub- and -ject.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  'Ske' or 'sko' in Russian surnames don't have any meaning. Most likely this is a part of the surname where the root of the word meets the traditional endings '-ov' or '-ev' (Leskov, Peskov, etc.).  
> This topic about Russian last names will help: http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=8252   Ok, I should have said "skov"-"skev" then. I think I've read something about it, but I don't remember what they said it meant

 -ov -ev is the proper question, and typically it comes from when some tsar (Peter I think) decreed that every Russian needs a surname, something the serfs never had. So they just added the last name of the master they served. Like if they served Иван, they'd be named Иванов. Some peasents used local objects/animals/places like: медведьев, полтавский, путин and so on...

----------


## BappaBa

> -ov -ev is the proper question, and typically it comes from when some tsar (Peter I think) decreed that every Russian needs a surname, something the serfs never had. So they just added the last name of the master they served. Like if they served Иван, they'd be named Иванов. Some peasents used local objects/animals/places like: медведьев, полтавский, путин and so on...

 А сами хозяева (masters) должны были стать Романовыми, по Петру Первому?  :: 
Фамилии даже у крестьян были и задолго до Петра; сдается, здесь крещение Руси сыграло свою роль.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Фамилии даже у крестьян были и задолго до Петра; сдается, здесь крещение Руси сыграло свою роль.

 Ты не прав. Крещение никакого отношения к фамилиям не имеет - крестили именем, а не фамилией. Да и фамилии в 987 году? Ты загнул... 
Фамилии на Руси начали появляться веке в XVI, активно распространяться в XVIII-XIX, а некоторые крестьяне впервые получили фамилию только в XX.
Почитай кратенько здесь: http://www.dag.com.ua/people/name.php

----------


## BappaBa

> Ты не прав. Крещение никакого отношения к фамилиям не имеет - крестили именем, а не фамилией. Да и фамилии в 987 году? Ты загнул...

 Да, похоже, маненько загнул. =) Мне подумалось, что поскольку имя при крещении менялось, могло появиться что-то более основательное - фамилия.   

> Фамилии на Руси начали появляться веке в XVI, активно распространяться в XVIII-XIX, а некоторые крестьяне впервые получили фамилию только в XX.
> Почитай кратенько здесь: http://www.dag.com.ua/people/name.php

 Ага, прочитал, спасибо!
Просто, по худ. литературе запомнились Алексашка Меньшиков, Ивашка Бровкин, Платон Каратаев и т. д. А статья отталкивается от падения крепостного права: "Когда в России пало крепостное право, перед правительством встала серьезная задача: дать фамилии бывшим крепостным". Странно...

----------


## TATY

The suffix -ov / -ev, sometimes written as -off, -eff in English means 'of'.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Просто, по худ. литературе запомнились Алексашка Меньшиков, Ивашка Бровкин, Платон Каратаев и т. д. А статья отталкивается от падения крепостного права: "Когда в России пало крепостное право, перед правительством встала серьезная задача: дать фамилии бывшим крепостным". Странно...

 Ну, насколько я знаю, у них и отчества как такогого не было - "Манька да Сенька, подь сюды!" А отчество давалось за заслуги перед отечеством. А не так как щас - всем подряд.  ::  
Меня вот что поразило (это из Википедии):  *До 20-го века почти все граждане Швеции, за редким исключением, не имели фамилии* — родового имени, передаваемого по наследству несколькими поколениями. При рождении ребенок, как правило, получал отчество — имя отца с приставкой аналогично исландским. Так же в качестве «фамилии», вместо имени матери или отца, могло даваться какое-нибудь красивое название из окружающей природы, (прозвище), например: «Берёзка» (Bj

----------


## Rtyom

Sj

----------


## BappaBa

> Ну, насколько я знаю, у них и отчества как такогого не было - "Манька да Сенька, подь сюды!" А отчество давалось за заслуги перед отечеством. А не так как щас - всем подряд.

 Опять же из литературы: разбогатевший Бровкин для бояр был Ивашкой, а для своих прежних друзей крестьян стал Иван Артемичем. Видимо, все зависело от чина и рода общающихся. Даже в "Тихом Доне" молодой Гришка, получив первого георгия, стал для стариков Григорь Пантелеичем. =)
За заслуги перед отечеством, все же, давали дворянское звание.

----------


## BappaBa

[quote=Rtyom]Sj

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Даже в "Тихом Доне" молодой Гришка, получив первого георгия, стал для стариков Григорь Пантелеичем. =)
> За заслуги перед отечеством, все же, давали дворянское звание.

 Ну, Гришка, слава богу, уже в ХХ веке жил, так что это не показатель.  ::  Отчества появились, конечно, намного раньше, но какого-то века ими только "награждали", т.е. у обычных людей (крестьян, ремесленников, купцов и т.п.) их не было. Нам это еще в первом классе рассказывали (типа, вот как неуважительно обращались с простыми людями до революции, даже отчества для них пожалели  :: ) 
Вот, опять Википедия (че-то другое лень искать):   

> Начиная с 15 столетия, именование с «вичем» считалось особой привилегией, такое право незнатным людям даровалось лично царём и за особые заслуги. Так, в 1610 году царь Василий Шуйский, в благодарность за содействие купцов Строгановых в присоединении Урала и Сибири к Московскому государству, повелел Максиму и Никите Строгановым, их потомкам и потомкам Семёна (Иоанникиевича) Строганова писаться с «вичем» и даровал особое звание «именитых людей». 
> ...
> Отчества «подлых», то есть незнатных людей, в России первоначально образовывались как краткая форма притяжательного прилагательного от соответствующего имени, например: «Иван сын Петров» или, в более позднем варианте, «Иван Петров»; «Фёдор сын Лукин» — «Фёдор Лукин».

----------


## VendingMachine

[quote=Rtyom]Sj

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> The suffix -ov / -ev, sometimes written as -off, -eff in English means 'of'.

 Actually, that is misleading. The -off -eff ending of Russian last names in English (I should say in the latin alphabet) just means that when the Russian family emigrated, they landed in France. In France they transliterate the names with -off instead of -ov. Don't ask me why, they are French!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

[quote=gRomoZeka]
Меня вот что поразило (это из Википедии):  *До 20-го века почти все граждане Швеции, за редким исключением, не имели фамилии* — родового имени, передаваемого по наследству несколькими поколениями. При рождении ребенок, как правило, получал отчество — имя отца с приставкой аналогично исландским. Так же в качестве «фамилии», вместо имени матери или отца, могло даваться какое-нибудь красивое название из окружающей природы, (прозвище), например: «Берёзка» (Bj

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Ну и Шведы!   Конечно, все варяги так делали, и в Исландии так и есть сегодня. В Исландии, у них нет фамилии, только сын/дочь того...

 Я об этом впервые узнала из передачи про Бьорк (она тогда первый альбом выпустила). Оч-чень удивлялась (до сих пор удивляюсь).  ::  Получается, что почти у всех членов одной семьи разные фамилии! 
Кстати, вы знали, что в Исландии на 300 тыс. населения приходится почти 100 тыс. лошадей?  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Ну и Шведы!   Конечно, все варяги так делали, и в Исландии так и есть сегодня. В Исландии, у них нет фамилии, только сын/дочь того...   Я об этом впервые узнала из передачи про Бьорк (она тогда первый альбом выпустила). Оч-чень удивлялась (до сих пор удивляюсь).  Получается, что почти у всех членов одной семьи разные фамилии! 
> Кстати, вы знали, что в Исландии на 300 тыс. населения приходится почти 100 тыс. лошадей?

 не странно, там кушают лошадей   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> не странно, там кушают лошадей

  Честно?  ::   Я смотрела большую передачу про лошадей в Исландии (как их выращивают, тренируют, как они живут и т.п.), но про то, что их едят, ничего не говорили.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  не странно, там кушают лошадей      Честно?   Я смотрела большую передачу про лошадей в Исландии (как их выращивают, тренируют, как они живут и т.п.), но про то, что их едят, ничего не говорили.

 Честно. Был там, даже заставили попробовать.   ::

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  The suffix -ov / -ev, sometimes written as -off, -eff in English means 'of'.   Actually, that is misleading. The -off -eff ending of Russian last names in English (I should say in the latin alphabet) just means that when the Russian family emigrated, they landed in France. In France they transliterate the names with -off instead of -ov. Don't ask me why, they are French!

 It's not necesarily always from French. Immigration officers dealing with big groups of arrivals from the Russian Empire often just wrote down what they heard the name as if the paperwork wasn't legible.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Maybe so. I was told that if the name was -off, then most likely the Russian family started their journey in France... in any case, the English 'of' has nothing to do with it!   ::

----------


## Rtyom

[quote=VendingMachine][quote=Rtyom]Sj

----------


## Zaya

> Ну и шведы!   Конечно, все варяги так делали, а в Исландии и сейчас так делают. В Исландии_нет фамилий (лучше сказать "у исландцев"), только сын/дочь такого-то...

 "Того" - это "умом двинулся".   ::   А после "В Исландии" стояла самая что ни на есть английская запятая.   ::  В русском в таких случаях запятых нет.

----------


## TATY

> Maybe so. I was told that if the name was -off, then most likely the Russian family started their journey in France... in any case, the English 'of' has nothing to do with it!

 The English 'of' does has something to do with it, it has a lot to do with it. 
-ов / -ев is a short form possesive ending, which in English translates as *of* 
The surname Sergeyev = "of Sergey" = "Sergey's son" etc.

----------


## Remyisme

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Ну и Шведы!   Конечно, все варяги так делали, и в Исландии так и есть сегодня. В Исландии, у них нет фамилии, только сын/дочь того...   Я об этом впервые узнала из передачи про Бьорк (она тогда первый альбом выпустила). Оч-чень удивлялась (до сих пор удивляюсь).  Получается, что почти у всех членов одной семьи разные фамилии!

 Да, у нее же фамилия Гудмунздотер!

----------


## Remyisme

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Maybe so. I was told that if the name was -off, then most likely the Russian family started their journey in France... in any case, the English 'of' has nothing to do with it!     The English 'of' does has something to do with it, it has a lot to do with it. 
> -ов / -ев is a short form possesive ending, which in English translates as *of* 
> The surname Sergeyev = "of Sergey" = "Sergey's son" etc.

 Wouldn't it be the same as John*son*, Jack*son*, Bob*son* in English?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> *Now I'm confused   . If -ev, -ov means "son", what does the ending -ich (ич?) mean?*

 Well, *-ev, -ov* don't really mean "son", their grammar function is close to English "of", i.e. tells us that the object belongs to something (in this context to a social group, a family, etc.) 
So if the surname is formed from the first name (let's use 'Ivan') + -ev, -ov, it means that this person belongs to Ivan in some way (either he/she is Ivan's child, or more exactly family member, or his serf, etc.). 
I 
If it's formed from the geographical name + -ev, -ov it means the person was born, lived or became famous in this place.
etc... You got the idea.  *'-Ich'* is patronymic suffix, and patronymic indeed tells us about identity of one's father (but remember, that surnames ending with -ich are NOT of Russian origin most of the times). 
What's about patronymics, there are few standard suffixes to form them:
'-ич', '-ович', '-евич' (-ich, -ovich, evich) for males, and
'-овна', '-евна', '-ична', '-инична' (-ovna, -evna, -ichna, -inichna) for females. 
Again, patronymics and last names are not the same! Patronymic is father's first name + appropriate suffix. So full Russian names looks like that: 
first name + patronymic + last name. 
If we take name Ivan for the base it will look like that: Ivan *Ivanovich Ivanov* (male).
The girl (Ivan Ivanovich Ivanov's sister, let's call her Anna) will retain family last name and patronymic (they have the same father, obviously), but with 'female' endings and suffixes. So her full name will be: *Anna Ivanovna Ivanova.* 
PS. Ten most popular surnames in modern Russia - *Смирнов, Иванов, Кузнецов, Попов, Соколов, Лебедев, Козлов, Новиков, Морозов, Петров* - are formed from the roots: *meek (adj.), Ivan, smith, priest, falcon, swan, goat, novice, frost, Pyotr (name, analog of Peter)* accordingly.

----------


## Remyisme

> *'-Ich'* is patronymic suffix, and patronymic indeed tells us about identity of one's father (but remember, that surnames ending with -ich are NOT of Russian origin most of the times).

 You mean they are of Jewish origin right? But what about Yugoslavia? With Serbs, Croats, Bosnians, it's a common thing, a lot of people, have surenames ending with ICH there. 
For example like Mila Jovovich, the famous actress, her surename comes from her father that was a Yugoslavian. 
In Russia it considers to be mostley Jewish.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> You mean they are of Jewish origin right? But what about Yugoslavia? With Serbs, Croats, Bosnians, it's a common thing, a lot of people, have surenames ending with ICH there. 
> For example like Mila Jovovich, the famous actress, her surename comes from her father that was a Yugoslavian.
> In Russia it considers to be mostley Jewish.

 I didn't mean Jews or anybody else. I meant exactly what I said - this ending is uncommon for Russian surnames.  Jews, Serbs, Croats, Bosnians, Ukrainians, etc. are NOT Russians, right? And Mila Jovovich is not Russian either.  ::   
PS. I'm not talking here about Russian _citizens_, since there are about 100 different nationalities and ethnic groups living in Russia.

----------


## Rtyom

However Mila does speak Russian!  ::

----------


## Wowik

> Wouldn't it be the same as John*son*, Jack*son*, Bob*son* in English?

 Не совсем. John*son* это точнее перевести как Иванович. Только такие фамилии больше у сербов/хорватов приняты, чем у русских. 
"Иванов" двояко можно трактовать
1. Чей сын/потомок.
2. Чей холоп. 
А "Иванович" только как
1. Чей сын
У сербов/хорватов  -ич значит примерно то же самое, только ударение может не туда падать. 
У поляков/белоруссов/украинцев, где оно всегда на предпоследнем слоге, только вот значение суффикса не совсем такое.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> The English 'of' does has something to do with it, it has a lot to do with it. 
> -ов / -ев is a short form possesive ending, which in English translates as *of* 
> The surname Sergeyev = "of Sergey" = "Sergey's son" etc.

 I was merely reacting to your claim that in "-off -eff" in English meant 'of' because of the similarity (and that is why they are translated like that). 
In any case, Sergeyev does *not* mean Sergey's son.  ::  Sergeyovich, yep, but Sergeyev might not even have a great grandfather called Sergey!

----------


## Remyisme

> Originally Posted by TATY  The English 'of' does has something to do with it, it has a lot to do with it. 
> -ов / -ев is a short form possesive ending, which in English translates as *of* 
> The surname Sergeyev = "of Sergey" = "Sergey's son" etc.   I was merely reacting to your claim that in "-off -eff" in English meant 'of' because of the similarity (and that is why they are translated like that). 
> In any case, Sergeyev does *not* mean Sergey's son.  Sergeyovich, yep, but Sergeyev might not even have a great grandfather called Sergey!

 
Well, technically, _it does_ mean Sergey's son. In this case Sergeyev means _the descendant_ of Sergey. The thing is that it doesn't literally mean, that if your last name is Sergeyev, than your own father's name is Sergey, the point is that the one who stared your genaration, your family roots, started probably from a man that was called Sergey. So his children were already called _Sons of Sergey_. but their own name in the same time is not Sergey, this is only the name of their genaration, their family.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  In any case, Sergeyev does *not* mean Sergey's son.  Sergeyovich, yep, but Sergeyev might not even have a great grandfather called Sergey!   Well, technically, _it does_ mean Sergey's son. In this case Sergeyev means _the descendant_ of Sergey. [...] the point is that the one who stared your genaration, your family roots, started probably from a man that was called Sergey.

 *kalinka_vinnie* is right. Sergeyev does *not* mean Sergey's son. Sergeev CAN mean 'Sergey's son', but it also can mean 'Sergey's serf' or something else. And serfs are definitely not sons of their master.

----------


## xRoosterx

Likewise, my friend Ivan's father is Dmitrij and his grandfather is Vsevolodya - or something to that nature.

----------


## Remyisme

> Originally Posted by Remyisme        Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  In any case, Sergeyev does *not* mean Sergey's son.  Sergeyovich, yep, but Sergeyev might not even have a great grandfather called Sergey!   Well, technically, _it does_ mean Sergey's son. In this case Sergeyev means _the descendant_ of Sergey. [...] the point is that the one who stared your genaration, your family roots, started probably from a man that was called Sergey.   *kalinka_vinnie* is right. Sergeyev does *not* mean Sergey's son. Sergeev CAN mean 'Sergey's son', but it also can mean 'Sergey's serf' or something else. And serfs are definitely not sons of their master.

 Sergeyev basically, just means Sergey*'s*.

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  The English 'of' does has something to do with it, it has a lot to do with it. 
> -ов / -ев is a short form possesive ending, which in English translates as *of* 
> The surname Sergeyev = "of Sergey" = "Sergey's son" etc.   I was merely reacting to your claim that in "-off -eff" in English meant 'of' because of the similarity (and that is why they are translated like that). 
> In any case, Sergeyev does *not* mean Sergey's son.  Sergeyovich, yep, but Sergeyev might not even have a great grandfather called Sergey!

 I wasn't saying that if someone's surname is Sergeyev that that means their father is called Sergey, I meant that *when that surname was first given to someone*, that's what it meant. Like if someone is called Smith it doesn't mean they have to be a smith by profession, but when someone in their family got it way back, they were a smith.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Excellent, so we all are in violent agreement! 
Sergeyevich means the son of Sergey
Sergeyev does not mean the son of Sergey, it means at some point in history a guy's last name was based on _someone's_ first name, be it his father, his master or his favorite dog Seryoga

----------


## TATY

> Excellent, so we all are in violent agreement! 
> Sergeyevich means the son of Sergey
> Sergeyev does not mean the son of Sergey, it means at some point in history a guy's last name was based on _someone's_ first name, be it his father, his master or his favorite dog Seryoga

 You are wrong. 
These surnames, for example Сергеев were originally, Сергеев *сын*. The syn was later dropped. Almost always, if the name was derived from someone's name it was the father's.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Family_name#Russia http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4%D0% ... 0.B8.D0.B8

----------


## xRoosterx

Don't worry, kalinka, *Wikipedia is not a valid source* and I'm naming my next dog Серёга.   ::

----------


## Оля

> These surnames, for example Сергеев were originally, Сергеев *сын*.

 Exactly, _Sergeev syn_ means Sergey's son, but _Sergeev_ means just Sergey's. That's the difference.
The man who was called "Sergeev" could be Sergey's son or Sergey's servant, or other.

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  These surnames, for example Сергеев were originally, Сергеев *сын*.   Exactly, _Sergeev syn_ means Sergey's son, but _Sergeev_ means just Sergey's. That's the difference.
> The man who was called "Sergeev" could be Sergey's son or Sergey's servant, or other.

 When the names were given to the peasant, they were named Сергеев сын. Later the сын was removed. Even without the cын there, it is still implied.  
Where does the suffix -ович meantion son? It doesn't contain the word сын or anything like it. But everyone knows it means that.  
Yes, technically, grammatically speaking, Сергеев does mean "of Sergey" or "Sergey's", but it means "Sergey's" in the context of "Sergey's son." If there is a a boy called Ivan and his dad is called Sergey, and you say "Ivan is Sergey's", that means "Ivan is Sergey's son".

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> You are wrong.

 AGAIN? I keep doing that!   ::     

> These surnames, for example Сергеев were originally, Сергеев *сын*. The syn was later dropped. Almost always, if the name was derived from someone's name it was the father's.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Family_name#Russia http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4%D0% ... 0.B8.D0.B8

 Well, I guess I will defer to Wiki then, as my information is obviously incorrect. -ev -ov CAN mean son, but not in the paternal context!   ::  I think OP has committed suicide long ago...   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> and I'm naming my next dog Серёга.

 I protest. Categorically. =)

----------


## xRoosterx

and by what such justice?

----------


## BappaBa

> and by what such justice?

 It concerns my name. I should look back when you will call the dog. =)

----------


## Оля

> Later the сын was removed. Even without the cын there, it is still implied.

 Who says something against that? I just say that Сергеев means _Sergey's_ and not _Sergey's son_.
But you can't assert so categorically that it was ONLY "son" and nothing more.   

> Yes, technically, grammatically speaking, Сергеев does mean "of Sergey" or "Sergey's", but it means "Sergey's" in the context of "Sergey's son." If there is a a boy called Ivan and his dad is called Sergey, and you say "Ivan is Sergey's", that means "Ivan is Sergey's son".

 Of course, _in context with "son"_ it means exactly Sergey's son   ::   But without such context it can mean other things.
So tell me, if a man has a surname Баринов, does it mean that he's a son of a barin, landlord (барин)? It's not of necessity, at all. It just mean барин's, of барин. It can mean "a man who live at барин's acre", for example.

----------


## scotcher

Vinogradov. 
Son of grapes. 
Awesome.

----------


## xRoosterx

> Originally Posted by xRoosterx  and by what such justice?   It concerns my name. I should look back when you will call the dog. =)

 Gotcha.   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by xRoosterx  and by what such justice?   It concerns my name. I should look back when you will call the dog. =)

  How about if we call xRososterx's dog Сергечка?

----------


## xRoosterx

Прекрасный мной.

----------


## Vadim84

> Прекрасный мной.

 Did you try to say "that's fine with me"?
If you did, the expression you need is "Я не против" (literally "I'm not against it")
Your original phrase doesn't make sense, I'm afraid.

----------


## BappaBa

2*Vadim84*
Это он Калинку так поблагодарил за поддержку. =)

----------


## Rtyom

> Your original phrase doesn't make sense, I'm afraid.

 Be afraid. Be very afraid.  ::

----------


## Vadim84

> Be afraid. Be very afraid.

 I'm trembling with inexplicable terror!

----------


## xRoosterx

Я не против.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

***подозрительно так*** 
А вы что имеете в виду?..   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> 2*Vadim84*
> Это он Калинку так поблагодарил за поддержку. =)

 надо сказать, что я - очень прекрасный человек!

----------


## BappaBa

> надо сказать, что я - очень прекрасный человек!

 Вне всякого сомнения! =)

----------


## Vadim84

> надо сказать, что я*_*очень прекрасный человек!

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  надо сказать, что я*_*очень прекрасный человек!

 По-моему, тире тут вполне допустимо.
А вот слово "очень" - лишнее.

----------


## Vadim84

> По-моему, тире тут вполне допустимо.

 Возможно. Но, мне кажется, вариант без тире здесь более уместен. Конечно, если говорящий предпочитает после "я" выдержать паузу, надо ставить тире. Что ж, исправим так:  

> надо сказать, что я_очень прекрасный человек!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

я готов на всё, кроме этого исправления:   

> надо сказать, что я очень отравительный человек

   ::

----------


## xRoosterx

> ***подозрительно так*** 
> А вы что имеете в виду?..

   ::  не помню!  лол...  ::

----------

